#      +
+  6%
        .
     .  2  -              .
       .
        2  5 ,      .

     6%.
1)            

2)       (  -  6%,   -      )?

----------


## .

+      ,   .

----------

?
,       ,    .

  :
1 - "    " c  
2 - "  " -   .      ?
- ,         .  ?

,      ,         ?    " "     ,   .
   -   ,     6%?

          ?          ? (..   2     -       ).    -   .

       ?       ?      ?


       (  ),       (     ),          .    ,    ,    ,  ,   .      ?

----------


## SergeiP

> ,      ,         ?


 ,       .
        (  ).
  ,    .

----------

:
1)         ?
"    "   ?  /?

2)        ?       ?      ?

----------


## SergeiP

1.    ( ),    .

2a.       .

2b.   ,  "   ".

----------

(      http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=271209)    /   (  )     SWIFT      ?

     .  (1500       + 1,5%     ).      .  3  -     50.     ,  3 (  )...

----------


## SergeiP

,      " "  :Smilie: 

   -     :Smilie:

----------

,     ...   .  ,   ,      ,    .

  .
     .  -   , 2-  , 8-  3-.  ?   -     ?

[QUOTE=SergeiP;52220214]2a.       .[QUOTE]

    ...    -    ?        ? ..       ?        (  "+ "  )?

----------

> ?


     ,   .



> ?


  - ,  .

----------

6% -      .

                .
1)                   ?    ,   -   6% ?      ... (  )
2)     ,      ?
3)          ?

----------

?

----------


## SergeiP

-   #8

    ?

----------


## amdei

> ,      " "


 ,       -      $5000,              ?

       ?

----------


## SNSW

.        .       .
           -     ?  ,                 ""  ?    ,   ? 
    /      (   )?

----------


## robocop

2 ,      ,   -   6  15%. ,    , !      ,           :Wink: .  ,        .
 ,         ,     ,    . ..  6%       .      ,        .    ,        -  .         .
: "  ,      ,              ,   ."

----------


## yuretsky

> .        .       .
>            -     ?  ,                 ""  ?    ,   ? 
>     /      (   )?


-,      ,       ,   .        ( 2010)     . ,     .

----------


## SNSW

-        ,        ,   .       6 %. 
   - -  ,       -   ,   . 
      -  . 
   -   100  ...          ...
  -     ,     ?

----------


## robocop

> - -  ,       -   ,   .


,    ,         :Smilie: .   .
1.      ,    ,      .     , ,  ,     . , ,       2009  2010          ,      .    .
2.  ,        ,        . ,   -    .    ,      .
3.   ,         40802,       100 ,    .  ,       .
4. " " -  - .              .

  , , ,           :Frown: .

----------


## SergeiP

> - -  ,       -   ,   .


  " ",        .

1.  , ,             .   ,     :Smilie: 

2.  ,   **  .   -  ,   "" -   ,     .

----------


## yuretsky

> " ",        .
> 
> 1.  , ,             .   ,    
> 
> 2.  ,     .   -  ,   "" -   ,     .


    :    ,       ,       .             .

----------


## SNSW

.
      ,      .
 -        -         ?

----------


## robocop

> .

----------


## yuretsky

> .
>       ,      .
>  -        -         ?


       .   .

----------


## stdio

> -        ,        ,   .       6 %. 
>    - -  ,       -   ,   . 
>       -  . 
>    -   100  ...          ...
>   -     ,     ?


      ?

----------


## iigor

SergeiP,robocop, , ,       ?    (    20  2011 . N 03-11-06/2/181,   3  2012 . N 03-11-06/2/62),   ,   ,            .       ,    .






> " ",        .
> 
> 1.  , ,             .   ,    
> 
> 2.  ,   **  .   -  ,   "" -   ,     .





> ,    ,        .   .
> 
> 2.  ,        ,        . ,   -    .    ,      .
> 3.   ,         40802,       100 ,    .  ,       .
> 4. " " -  - .              .
> 
>   , , ,          .


   .2,          , ..  ,  




> ?


   $100  31000,    
: $100
 31000 .
    ,         . (     208 1 10)
    ,        . 
     31000 (   2  250,           X .)

 ,     :
  17.1 .217.      3 .   (..   :   ,    $1 000 000,   -     $1 000 000,    10  ,   ;    ,      )

   1 1 220  250.000,        (      ),    .
        ,     . 




> ...      ,     (  ),       ,         "  ",       ,       ,      13%       .


 ,    ,  13%   31000  .
  .
  . .        ,      23     .   2010.
  13%  ,    ,  , ..   .              -.    ,    :   -.

----------

